# What lb test for Walleye?



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm looking to go ice fishing for walleye for my first time this year and I'm not sure what pound test to buy. I always go after gills and perch and typically use 2lb test and I was thinking going with either 4lb or maybe 6lb. Any recomendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I`m not an expert but think you are right to go with 6lb minimum.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Where are you going to be fishing? For inland lake fishing you can go lighter, say 4 to 6#, 8 if you want to go HD. A lighter action rod with a reel that has a decent drag will allow you to use lighter line

IMO for river fishing requires a miniumum of 8 pound. I've used 6 to 10 but have seen guys go with 12 to 14! 

If your going to be using tip-ups; I use the braided dacron tip-up line with a 2 to 6 foot 6 to 10 pound mono leader.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

14 or 12 braid to either a 8 to 12 flouralcarbon leader for me. Always ready for a big fish if all I catch are small ones. Plus walleye and occasional pike are toothy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I usually run 6-8lb PLine FloroIce and have found that to be plenty strong enough for a batch of eaters all the way up to larger fish (25" plus). You can go lighter...but I wouldn't recommend less than 4lb. The PLine is so strong, nearly invisible, plus thin diameter it just works well. 6 and 8lb test is a smart choice in my opinion! 

Also...if you are jigging I would recommend a barrel swivel about 18" up from your jig with a leader to help prevent line twist!!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

if i fish the river or bay i use 10 pound magna thin stren..for inland lakes up here i use 6 pound floucarbon p-line.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

In general 8lb will do wonders i use 8-10lb on the bay cause occasionally you'll hook into a hog or sometimes a laker  I did have a guy at gander mountain try to convince me that 30lb spider wire was the only way to go while fishing the river is that true..no not in my book. I hook a regular swivel at the end of my line directly to my jig or lure i cant remember the size but its the little black ones. Hopefully these responses help out some.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

invest a couple bucks in a good swivel and put it 18 inches above a #1 cross lock snap.you won't have any line twist then. putting a snap swivel on you line will affect the way the lure was designed to work when jigging..were not fishing for marlin or halibut
my .02


----------

